# Reducing Marchon Traction Magnet Strength



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you have ever used Marchon cars, you probably know the chassis components can vary greatly.

I have found that the traction magnet stength of these chassis can be like the three bears; some are too weak, some are too strong and some are just right. I can live with the too weak magnets, but the traction magnets which are too strong make for an unpleasant ride as the downforce is too much for my tastes. I have gone to as large a tire as possible.

So, my question is: how can I reduce the strength of a magnet? Would using a demagnatizer which I bought for my cassette decks do the trick? Freezing them? Dropping them?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've heard heating magnets weakens them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Modern magnets are designed to be as stable as possible but anything that disturbs the alignment of the internal poles will act as a demagnetizing force. Heat and vibration, whacking with a hammer will all have some effect but how controllable these are is the question. Without a way to measure the effect you'll probably end up with very random results. A demagnetizer will work but it probably has to be stronger than a tape head unit.

The one thing I do know works from experience with ceramic magnets is to obtain a very strong neo magnet and use it as an opposing (repelling) field to the magnet you want to demagnetize. Make sure you do this with the magnets out of the car. You don't want to demagnetize your motor magnets.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

A soldering iron will take them down.


----------

